
Show HN: Yet Another Base64 Encode/Decode Online Tool - v_ignatyev
https://base64tool.com/
======
v_ignatyev
This tool supports large files, works completely browser-side and doesn't
require any uploads. Respects your privacy and shows fancy hex preview of the
input.

I made this tool during weekend. "Base64" and all those base-* family
encodings produce lots of questions and search requests in the web. On the
other side, the encoding algorithm is very straightforward. Wondered if
someone find useful my online base64 encode tool.

